# أخيرا .... موقع كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة



## ميدوماكس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

:14: الموقع ده فيه كل كورسات الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة لمن يريد تقوية نفسه في مجال من مجالات الهندسة الفنية أو الادارية ( إدارة المشاريع ) في كل المجالات 
http://www1.aucegypt.edu/conted/engsrv/Training%20Programs/Training%20Programs.html 
تمنياتي لكم بكل خير ................ :56:
كان نفسي أقدم لكم حاجة مشابهة لجامعة مصرية أو عربية... تخيلوا ... موقع كورسات جامعة القاهرة موقع منظم محدث يخدم الناس الراغبة في التعليم سواء عن بعد أو التعليم العادي ........
انا بحلم مش كده ....... :55:


----------



## مهند رونالدو (8 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود اكثر من رائع
لكن في مشكلة الموقع مو شغال يعني اتمنى تشوف موقع ثاني شغال جربة وتنزله للموقع للفائدة العامة ومشكور وممنون الك هواية


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صهيب علي (11 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك 
تحياتي


----------

